# Need some N gauge track



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I just picked up a small Bachmann N gauge set that I would like to set up for my grandson. the track is missing. does anybody have any for sale? I am not particular about type, just need enough for a small oval. Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Track*



carinofranco said:


> I just picked up a small Bachmann N gauge set that I would like to set up for my grandson. the track is missing. does anybody have any for sale? I am not particular about type, just need enough for a small oval. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


carinofranco;

You might want to check the "For Sale member-to-member", section of this forum. Are you planing on setting up the track on the floor; or a table? If the floor, don't set it up on a carpeted floor. The carpet will not provide the firm base needed to prevent derailments. Also the fibers from carpet will get into, and damage the motor inside your locomotive. I would recommend mounting the track on a small piece of plywood, just big enough for the oval you want.

good luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, install it on a piece of ply with some timber bracing on the back. You can stand it up somewhere when not on use. 4' x 3' is a good size.


----------



## ajkochevar (Feb 3, 2016)

Check hobby shops in your area for used track. One here offers $1 per regular section and $5 for turnouts maybe a local shop near you does the same.

Or if you just want an oval buy a few sections of flextrack and make it yourself.


----------



## kevinh (Jan 26, 2015)

*YOLHS, or online store*

If all you need is an oval, you can head down to Ye Olde Local Hobby Shop, where you can probably buy a couple of packs of Atlas Code 80 11" radius curved track and a pack of straights for less than $20, all in--new. If YOLHS is too far away, you can get the same thing from an online store. (ModelTrainStuff will ship those three items to North Carolina via USPS for $16 all together.)

If you want to use Kato Unitrack - which has the track permanently mounted to snap-together plastic roadbed - then a similar oval will be a few bucks more.

Honestly, the amount of track that you're looking for is small enough that you may not save a lot of money (and it may not be worth the hassle) of trying to buy used.


----------

